# Radio help!



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, I bought the 1990 V8 and am loving it! One small problem. The radio is 1) locked and 2) the rear right speaker squeals really badly and the previous owner said it's a bad amp and these Bose speakers were notorious for this. My question is: I want to keep the stock stereo but want to rid of these troublesome speakers. Can I do that, or does the whole thing need to go? Tell me what some of you guys have done. Was replacing the speakers a huge pain (require rewiring and such), or could you just throw in the new speakers and be done with it? If you can do that, what size speakers (front and back) are these? Has anyone ever bothered going to the dealership and having them install new Bose speakers? I know Audi dealerships are a royal pain in the ass (well, the ones around here anyway are), but did they do it for a decent price?
Any help appreciated!


----------



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Radio help! (Nataku)*

You won't be able to just throw in a new aftermarket speaker. you're best bet is to replace it w/another factory bose speaker. that's really the only way to go if you want to keep the factory radio.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Radio help! (drunk_monkey)*

Thanks. Well I'm working on replacing the amps, and I got a Gamma CC head unit I'm going to repalce the Delta unit with (#2 preset doesn't work so I can't enter a code, even if I did have one). The Gamma CC needs a code. Any recomendations? All the dealers are tellin me they need me to bring the radio and the car in and it'll cost $40, but I know there's gotta be another way. Anyone try these programs that are selling on eBay where you can just look your code up?


----------

